# MP expenses



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

While I agree that you need an allowance if you live a long distance away from your place of work and I also understand that you have not broken YOUR rules however you (MP's) have taken the piss out of the tax payer and unfortunately are going to pay for it. So those who might be any good are going to lose your seats and we will be left with even more incompetent idiots than we already have! So you have done even more damage, thanks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> While I agree that you need an allowance if you live a long distance away from your place of work and I also understand that you have not broken YOUR rules however you (MP's) have taken the piss out of the tax payer and unfortunately are going to pay for it. So those who might be any good are going to lose your seats and we will be left with even more incompetent idiots than we already have! So you have done even more damage, thanks.


Cunts, the lot of them. Everyone in control in this cuntry is a cunt.

You know it, I know it and the biggest cunts of all know they have stretched well beyond their allowances and authority.

As with all well used cunts, they get dumped and shat on. Long may they smell of poo.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > While I agree that you need an allowance if you live a long distance away from your place of work and I also understand that you have not broken YOUR rules however you (MP's) have taken the piss out of the tax payer and unfortunately are going to pay for it. So those who might be any good are going to lose your seats and we will be left with even more incompetent idiots than we already have! So you have done even more damage, thanks.
> ...


THIS IS THE FUCKING FLAME ROOM TWATS


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> C_U_N_T_S, the lot of them. Everyone in control in this C_U_N_T_R_Y is a C_U_N_T.
> 
> You know it, I know it and the biggest C_U_N_T_S of all know they have stretched well beyond their allowances and authority.
> 
> As with all well used C_U_N_T_S, they get dumped and shat on. Long may they smell of poo.


There you go.

Read it and weep. :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

MP's to take legal action...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8041972.stm

How about every tax payer taking legal action against them...


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> MP's to take legal action...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8041972.stm
> 
> How about every tax payer taking legal action against them...


Go here http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp look at their record and ask them lots of questions, that's the best action. My mp is spending over £1000 a year on "Centrally Provided Computer Equipment" for FFS hasn't she heard of PC World :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> MP's to take legal action...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8041972.stm
> 
> How about every tax payer taking legal action against them...


I'm with you...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > While I agree that you need an allowance if you live a long distance away from your place of work and I also understand that you have not broken YOUR rules however you (MP's) have taken the piss out of the tax payer and unfortunately are going to pay for it. So those who might be any good are going to lose your seats and we will be left with even more incompetent idiots than we already have! So you have done even more damage, thanks.
> ...


goota love the Doodah!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Jammy, I know a good place for the Doodah and it ain't yours. :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Have they not heard of staples for pencils
????

Centrally Purchased Stationery	£2,196 (13th)

as for postage... what the fuck has my MP been doing? selling the pencils ( see above) on ebay!

Stationery: Associated Postage Costs	£4,778 (79th)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My MP:

Centrally Purchased Stationery	£4,373 (1st)

w00t

*sigh*

Although he looks pretty good otherwise; has voted in 83% of votes. Although tends not to get involved with debates, and looks like a Labour fan boy voting for whatever the leadership was big on at the time (wars, ignoring wars, id cards etc).


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

And then there's this prick!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wouldn't it be good if the general public could make a stand by say witholding their Council Tax payments.

You (the MP's) screw us and so now we'll screw you!! :?

Just a shame that we have to wait until next year before we can do anything about it but then again the 'other side' don't seem to be much better. A Tory MP claiming 4 grand to have the heating pipes under his fucking tennis court replaced. Un-fucking-believable. A now he's got the audacity to say that, "The systems all wrong and needs to be changed". No shit sherlock. Didn't you think it was wrong when you were putting your claim in? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> A now he's got the audacity to say that, "The systems all wrong and needs to be changed". No shit sherlock. Didn't you think it was wrong when you were putting your claim in? :?


NONE OF THEM seem to think they've done anything wrong. They're all blaming it on the system. Well I'm gonna claim every sodding thing I can in my tax return. Why should we be funding these dickheads OVER AND ABOVE their salaries?

This country is just so arse about face. You try to teach your kids about morals and honesty and these pr*cks just take the p*ss. What does it say to every taxpayer, every working person and every child?

It's OKAY to steal, it's OKAY to fiddle, just blame it on the system...

Jesus... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Exactly. I just can't work out how any intelligent human being can think that claiming for dog food, poppy wreaths or money to renovate a garden lawnmower should be claimed through work expenses! :?

Aren't normal work expenses for things like petrol for mileage etc not to pay for every sodding thing that you buy.

Like somebody said on that Youtube clip above, "If you can't manage on the salary you earn then give the job up and let somebody who can manage do it".

FFS - If somebody can find a petition or way to protest against this let me know cos I'm getting fucking livid now! :evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/list/open?sort=signers

Look at the top ranked Petition. And lol. :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's benefit fraud. Simple as.

They should all go to jail.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/list/open?sort=signers
> 
> Look at the top ranked Petition. And lol. :lol:


56,000 people aren't going to make much of a difference out of a population of 55 million are they!! :?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I live on riverside drive and work on union terrace can i have living allowances please  oh and some new nail varnish :roll:

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

WTF are you going on about woman?

They're claiming for a 2nd house. Not 1 house and 1 place of work! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

but i have a home in edinburgh as well! :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fcuk me. Did you find the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow or something? :?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm orginally from Edinburgh Mr Prozac just work in Aberdeen!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And I'm originally from Guildford Ms. abz but it doesn't mean that I've got a house in every city that I've ever lived in!!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I do thou ha... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> I do thou ha... :wink:


but in scotland, the houses are only worth about 9 quid now!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > I do thou ha... :wink:
> ...


But more when the windows are repaired...


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Mps are saying its the system, bollocks we all knew its greed and these twats are making the rules for themselves is that taking the piss or what?

Col


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

completely taking the piss especially when they are sticking up taxes this that and everything else during a time of ecomonic crisis. The whole lot should be charged with something god knows.... bringing the country into disrepute or something!

off to read the express and see what crap the conservatives claim for [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Just to fire it up a bit more, what about the fact that half of them have a second or third or even fourth job too!
There was one twat on Question Time the other week who was a Non Executive Director of some company or other earning 24K for 12 days work a year!
I wonder if he does this during his holiday (or recess as they call it), I think not!
I thought being an MP was a full time job, they all bleat on about how much work they do how can they find time to do all this other work and consultancy?

Personally I wouldn't trust any of them to clean my car!


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Nor me, but if they did clean your car they claim me expences on that.

Col


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

From the Sky News website:



> Earlier Cabinet minister Hazel Blears told Sky News she will pay back £13,332 made by avoiding capital gains tax on her London home.
> Holding a cheque for the amount she said she would be sending to the Inland Revenue, she said: "I've heard absolutely the outrage and the anger the public feel."


But have you learnt anything you stupid, stupid bitch.

IMO anyone who wants to become a politician should automatically be disqualified for exactly that reason.

One thing that has certainly become more evident since Labour came to power is that all politicians seem to think that the public is stupid and only the Government can look after them. Hence the fucking nanny state that is now in place.

Fuckers the lot of them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The joke of all this is that they're all blaming the rules, yet they themselves made them. Not only that, they were very keen to prevent this information getting out to the public domain. That in itself is an admission of guilt.

Now they want to impose ID cards on us and can't understand why some of us are reluctant to accept them. They just come out with the same old mantra - "If you've nothing to hide, you have nothing to worry about."

Well I tell you what Mr Politician I haven't got anything to hide but I'd still rather not have you know every little thing about me. You're secretive and dishonest as witnessed by this latest in a whole raft of scandals. You're overpaid, over-zealous, controlling and downright nosey. If one of your kind dares to knock on my door asking for my vote be prepared for a shedload of abuse.

It just makes me wonder what other 'government' authorities have got to hide. Are our councillors up to the same tricks? We already know that Kent County Council had £50 million stashed in Icelandic banks and that only came to light because they stood to lose the lot. How can they plead poverty? How can they say they cannot afford to repair the roads?

We are stung at every turn and it has to stop.

Cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> The joke of all this is that they're all blaming the rules, yet they themselves made them. Not only that, they were very keen to prevent this information getting out to the public domain. That in itself is an admission of guilt.
> 
> Now they want to impose ID cards on us and can't understand why some of us are reluctant to accept them. They just come out with the same old mantra - "If you've nothing to hide, you have nothing to worry about."
> 
> ...


Well said Rich 

They can not answer honestly about anything,they skirt round any direct question :evil: 
I f*cking detest the way we they asume we are dumb ,Answer the f*cking question Mr poli"tit"ician with yes i did.. no i didn't instead of f*cking skirting the bastrd question!!!!!!!! :evil:

Bastard face Hazel Blears.....quote"I have decided that i will pay back the 13k" yes hazel ..what you snaffled from the tax payer in the f*ucking first place and thought you got away with it :evil: so arrogant, i have decided...you should have not done it in the first place..slag :evil:

this country is on its knee's and they a kneeling behind it, with a f*cking strap on, banging it hell for leather Ba**ards :evil:

whew.... enjoyed that rant :lol: 

Tom.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The leader of the Lib dem's this morning pledged to give any money made from his house in Sheffield back to the tax-payer... good on him!

BUT defended the 800 quid paid to build a wall for a rose garden by saying it added value to the house! Fuck right off... I know people who could build it for 1/4 the price! might now include cement mixed by mongolian virgins... but it would stay up right!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> whew.... enjoyed that rant :lol:
> 
> Tom.


LOL

So did i.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > whew.... enjoyed that rant :lol:
> ...


  I feel much better.. i normally reserve that language for the garage, (when i am pottering about)so it was enjoyable 

Tom.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

The best thing is, they now think they can just pay it back and everything is OK .

It is also interesting how easily they can find the money to repay the claims.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Feel aggrieved enough to show it?

Change your sig. strip for a week or so...

Paste this into your profile/signature...

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292 ... MP-SIG.jpg

Then put this in front...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why don't 'they' manage expenses like the private sector does ? Give each political party a reasonable fixed budget allowance, based on an average amount per MP seat, then make each party manage their own expenses of their own MPs? When it's gone it's gone - and if the Tories want to expense rent boys; the Labour folks want to line their pockets; and Lib Dems want to buy art; then so be it. Then audit and publish the account each year and refuse overspends. They could also be subject of their own public sector spending cuts.

It's a tedious news story, masking too many other bigger issues with Gordon Brown and his cronies.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/ne ... 432601.ece

about bloody time!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

abz001 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2432601.ece[/url]
> 
> about bloody time!!


A typical MP's spin statement from some lowlife that has been stealing our money for a year "There has been an unforgivable error in my accounting procedures for which I apologise unreservedly."

They all think that by skirting around their theiving by making pathetic excuses like this that it makes it alright, and hope we are all stupid enough to accept it.

No, there has not been an error in your accounting you thought you could get away with stealing, you should be prosecuted! :evil:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

well the police will investigate and im sure with the amount of public interest the police must do everything they can the right way or else face more critisim which that can not afford...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> well the police will investigate and im sure with the amount of public interest the police must do everything they can the right way or else face more critisim which that can not afford...


Like with the cash for questions and the problems in the Lord's, they will look into it, but they will do fuck all about it. They are fucking spineless!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

the police cant afford to loose more face they have to do something (she hopes)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone intending to contribute to the tax payers alliance fund, to bring private prosecutions against the right robbing honourable ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fut1a said:


> Anyone intending to contribute to the tax payers alliance fund, to bring private prosecutions against the right robbing honourable ladies and gentlemen?


Why should we pay for private prosecutions?

If there are no official prosecutions then what chance do you think a private one will have?


----------



## dicdic (May 16, 2009)

Even reasonable expenses would not be fair in my H O
If I buy a new piece of equipment for work I can only set it against tax --not claim the lot -)))


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone intending to contribute to the tax payers alliance fund, to bring private prosecutions against the right robbing honourable ladies and gentlemen?
> ...


We shouldn't have to pay but i have no faith in the officials. We should all be used to paying for everything ten times over by now anyway, so if there is a chance the tax payers alliance can get the twats in court, then i don't mind loosing a tenner.

The official prosecution :lol: :lol: :lol: Anyone has the right to bring a private prosecution, it's difficult, but it can be done. At the end of the day at least they are trying to do something, and something is better than nothing, and if it doesn't work at least the twats might sweat a bit.

Maybe you're right though...maybe we should do naff all and just bitch about it, and take it on the chin like we always do. Fuck me........i actually found myself wishing i was French, cos they actually act instead of just bitch. I have had a second to think about it, and i don't wanna be French


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't like the people in power? Get yourself voted in...

I never fancied government work due to the poor salaries, turns out there are other ways of generating money!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Good job this is in the flame room:

Check this out:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8062205.stm

This chap can't see what the fuss is all about and apparently behaved impeccably...

:x


----------

